# 轻沅氏 沅氏 梦惹 媾卺卿鞘 轻沅氏 梦 梦惹 媸拖硭鞘 GSM News & Updates 释享饲 :  GBKey 1.0 Update Released - Alcatel and ZTE

## Shamseldeen Victory

*GBKey 1.0 Update Released - Alcatel and  ZTE* 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  ADDED  ZTE Models  MTK :   Vodafone 351  Vodafone 550  Vodafone 553  SFR115  SFR261  ZTE GR231  ZTE N261  ZTE N285  ZTE N290  ZTE R221  ZTE R225  ZTE S202  ZTE T202    ANDROID:   ZTE 551SFR StarnauteStartextStarAddictV9 Light   ALL New Alcatel Providers: 
Code: 

```
 Model OT-105-------------105X-2AALKE1105X-2BALKE1Code:Model OT-108-------------108X-2AEHFR1108X-2BEHFR1108X-2AMNGH3108X-2BMNGH3Code:Model OT-109-------------109X-2ARGVU3109X-2BRGVU3109X-2CRGVU3109X-2DRGVU3109X-2ERGVU3Code:Model OT-113-------------113X-2AALFR1113X-2BALFR1113X-2CALFR1113X-2AAZTE3113X-2BAZTE3113X-2CAZTE3113X-2AALKE1113X-2BALKE1113X-2CALKE1 
  
```



```
 Code:Model OT-208-------------208A-2AAVAR1208A-2BAVAR1208A-2AAVAR2208A-2BAVAR2208A-2AAVUY1208A-2BAVUY1208A-AAAVAR2208A-ABAVAR2 
  
```


Code: 

```
Model OT-213
-------------
213X-2AMPBG1
213X-2BMPBG1
213X-2CMPBG1
213X-2DMPBG1
213X-2AOPNC1
213X-2BOPNC1
213X-2COPNC1
213X-2DOPNC1
213X-2AALGH1
213X-2BALGH1
213X-2CALGH1
213X-2DALGH1
```

 

```


	哝:
	Code:
Model OT-252
-------------
252X-2AVDLK1
252X-2BVDLK1
252X-2CVDLK1
252X-2DVDLK1
252X-2EVDLK1
252X-2FVDLK1Code:
Model OT-255
-------------
255X-2AM9MZ1
255X-2BM9MZ1
255X-2CM9MZ1
255X-2DM9MZ1
255X-2ALDUS1
255X-2BLDUS1
255X-2CLDUS1
255X-2DLDUS1Code:
Model OT-305
-------------
305X-2AMPBA1
305X-2BMPBA1
305X-2CMPBA1
305X-2DMPBA1
305X-2EMPBA1
305X-2FMPBA1
305X-2GMPBA1
305X-2HMPBA1Code:  哝: Model OT-306
-------------
306X-2AALUA1
306X-2BALUA1
306X-2CALUA1
306X-2DALUA1
306X-2EALUA1
306X-2FALUA1
306X-2ASFFR1
306X-2BSFFR1
306X-2CSFFR1
306X-2DSFFR1
306X-2ESFFR1
306X-2FSFFR1
306A-2ATGMX1
306A-2BTGMX1
306A-2CTGMX1
306A-2DTGMX1
306A-2ETGMX1
306A-2FTGMX1
306A-2ALDUS1
306A-2BLDUS1
306A-2CLDUS1
306A-2DLDUS1
306A-2ELDUS1
306A-2FLDUS1
306X-2AALKE1
306X-2BALKE1
306X-2CALKE1
306X-2DALKE1
306X-2EALKE1
306X-2FALKE1Code:
Model OT-355
-------------
355A-2AMVPY1
355A-2BMVPY1
355X-2AALCN1
355X-2BALCN1
355X-2CALCN1
355X-2DALCN1
355X-2EALCN1
355X-2FALCN1
355X-2GALCN1
355X-2CALCN1
355X-2DALCN1
355X-2EALCN1
355X-2FALCN1
355X-2GALCN1
355X-2HALCN1
355X-2IALCN1
355X-2JALCN1
355X-2AATNE1
355X-2BATNE1
355X-2CATNE1
355X-2DATNE1
355X-2EATNE1
355X-2FATNE1
355X-2GATNE1

Code:
Model OT-361
-------------
361X-2AOPNC1
361X-2BOPNC1
361X-2COPNC1
361X-2DOPNC1Code:
Model OT-385J -------------
385JA-2ACECO3
385JA-2BCECO3
385JA-2CCECO3
385JA-2AMVGT1
385JA-2BMVGT1
385JA-2CMVGT1
385JX-2AC9PC1
385JX-2BC9PC1
385JX-2CC9PC1
385JA-2AEECL3
385JA-2BEECL3
385JA-2CEECL3
385JX-2AAVBR1
385JX-2BAVBR1
385JX-2CAVBR1
385JA-2AALUS2
385JA-2BALUS2
385JA-2CALUS2Code:
Model OT-455
-------------
455X-2BVDQA1
455X-2CVDQA1
455X-2DVDQA1Code:
Model OT-505
-------------
505X-2AMPBA1
505X-2BMPBA1
505X-2CMPBA1
505X-2DMPBA1
505X-2EMPBA1Code:
Model OT-506
-------------
506A-2ALDUS1
506A-2BLDUS1
506A-2AMVHNA
506A-2BMVHNA
506A-2ATLECB
506A-2BTLECBCode:
Model OT-506D
-------------
506DX-2AALGH1
506DX-2BALGH1
506DX-2AALKE1
506DX-2BALKE1Code:
```



```

Model OT-585
-------------
585X-2AALFR1
585X-2BALFR1
585X-2CALFR1
585X-2DALFR1
585X-2AALBE1
585X-2BALBE1
585X-2CALBE1
585X-2DALBE1
585X-2AALRU1
585X-2BALRU1
585X-2CALRU1
585X-2DALRU1
585X-2ARGFR3
585X-2BRGFR3
585X-2CRGFR3
585X-2DRGFR3
585X-2ARGES3
585X-2BRGES3
585X-2CRGES3
585X-2DRGES3
585X-2ALPFR1
585X-2BLPFR1
585X-2CLPFR1
585X-2DLPFR1
585X-2ARGFA1
585X-2BRGFA1
585X-2CRGFA1
585X-2DRGFA1
585X-2AVRFR1
585X-2BVRFR1
585X-2CVRFR1
585X-2DVRFR1
585X-2ANRFR1
585X-2BNRFR1
585X-2CNRFR1
585X-2DNRFR1
585X-2ARGRE1
585X-2BRGRE1
585X-2CRGRE1
585X-2DRGRE1
585X-2AOTFA1
585X-2BOTFA1
585X-2COTFA1
585X-2DOTFA1Code:
Model OT-585D
-------------
585DX-2AALFR1
585DX-2BALFR1
585DX-2CALFR1
585DX-2DALFR1
585DX-2AALES1
585DX-2BALES1
585DX-2CALES1
585DX-2DALES1
585DX-2AC2PH1
585DX-2BC2PH1
585DX-2CC2PH1
585DX-2DC2PH1
585DX-2AALAP1
585DX-2BALAP1
585DX-2CALAP1
585DX-2DALAP1
585DX-2AALEG1
585DX-2BALEG1
585DX-2CALEG1
585DX-2DALEG1
585DX-2AALRU1
585DX-2BALRU1
585DX-2CALRU1
585DX-2DALRU1
585DX-2ABFSG1
585DX-2BBFSG1
585DX-2CBFSG1
585DX-2DBFSG1
585DX-2AM6LK1
585DX-2BM6LK1
585DX-2CM6LK1
585DX-2DM6LK1Code:
Model OT-602
-------------
602X-2AEBES1
602X-2BEBES1
602X-2CEBES1
602X-2DEBES1
602X-2EEBES1
602X-2FEBES1
602X-2GEBES1
602X-2HEBES1
602X-2AYGES5
602X-2BYGES5
602X-2CYGES5
602X-2DYGES5
602X-2EYGES5
602X-2FYGES5
602X-2GYGES5
602X-2HYGES5
602X-2ETNME1
602X-2FTNME1
602X-2AALIE1
602X-2BALIE1
602X-2CALIE1
602X-2DALIE1
602X-2EALIE1
602X-2FALIE1
602X-2GALIE1
602X-2HALIE1
602X-2AAVCR1
602X-2BAVCR1
602X-2CAVCR1
602X-2DAVCR1
602X-2EAVCR1
602X-2FAVCR1
602X-2GAVCR1
602X-2HAVCR1
602A-2AAVUY1
602A-2BAVUY1
602A-2CAVUY1
602A-2DAVUY1
602A-2EAVUY1
602A-2FAVUY1
602A-2GAVUY1
602A-2HAVUY1Code:
Model OT-606
-------------
606X-2CRGCH1
606X-2DRGCH1
606X-2ERGCH1
606X-2FRGCH1
606X-2GRGCH1
606X-2HRGCH1
606X-2CALEU1
606X-2DALEU1
606X-2EALEU1
606X-2FALEU1
606X-2GALEU1
606X-2HALEU1
606X-2IALEU1
606X-2JALEU1
606X-2KALEU1
606X-2CALKE1
606X-2DALKE1
606X-2EALKE1
606X-2FALKE1
606X-2GALKE1
606X-2HALKE1
606X-2IALKE1
606X-2CALUY1
606X-2DALUY1
606X-2EALUY1
606X-2FALUY1
606X-2GALUY1
606X-2HALUY1
606X-2IALUY1
606X-2CJDFJ2
606X-2DJDFJ2
606X-2EJDFJ2
606X-2FJDFJ2
606X-2GJDFJ2
606X-2HJDFJ2
606X-2IJDFJ2
606X-2CALFR1
606X-2DALFR1
606X-2EALFR1
606X-2FALFR1
606X-2GALFR1
606X-2HALFR1
606X-2IALFR1
606X-2CALTN1
606X-2DALTN1
606X-2EALTN1
606X-2FALTN1
606X-2GALTN1
606X-2HALTN1
606X-2IALTN1
606X-2CALDE1
606X-2DALDE1
606X-2EALDE1
606X-2FALDE1
606X-2GALDE1
606X-2HALDE1
606X-2CRGKE1
606X-2DRGKE1
606X-2ERGKE1
606X-2FRGKE1
606X-2GRGKE1
606X-2HRGKE1
606X-2IRGKE1
606X-2CTZTN1
606X-2DTZTN1
606X-2ETZTN1
606X-2FTZTN1
606X-2GTZTN1
606X-2HTZTN1
606X-2CDCFA1
606X-2DDCFA1
606X-2EDCFA1
606X-2FDCFA1
606X-2GDCFA1
606X-2HDCFA1
606X-2IDCFA1
606X-2JDCFA1
606X-2KDCFA1
606X-2CM1TE1
606X-2DM1TE1
606X-2EM1TE1
606X-2FM1TE1
606X-2GM1TE1
606X-2HM1TE1
606X-2IM1TE1
606X-2CRGAM1
606X-2DRGAM1
606X-2ERGAM1
606X-2FRGAM1
606X-2GRGAM1
606X-2HRGAM1
606X-2IRGAM1
606X-2CVDFJ1
606X-2DVDFJ1
606X-2EVDFJ1
606X-2FVDFJ1
606X-2GVDFJ1
606X-2HVDFJ1
606X-2CJDFJ5
606X-2DJDFJ5
606X-2EJDFJ5
606X-2FJDFJ5
606X-2GJDFJ5
606X-2HJDFJ5
606X-2IJDFJ5
606X-2CJDTO1
606X-2DJDTO1
606X-2EJDTO1
606X-2FJDTO1
606X-2GJDTO1
606X-2HJDTO1
606X-2IJDTO1
606X-2CVPIN1
606X-2DVPIN1
606X-2EVPIN1
606X-2FVPIN1
606X-2GVPIN1
606X-2HVPIN1
606X-2IVPIN1
606X-2CVPLK1
606X-2DVPLK1
606X-2EVPLK1
606X-2FVPLK1
606X-2GVPLK1
606X-2HVPLK1
606X-2IVPLK1
606X-2CALLK1
606X-2DALLK1
606X-2EALLK1
606X-2FALLK1
606X-2GALLK1
606X-2HALLK1
606X-2IALLK1
606X-2CALNC1
606X-2DALNC1
606X-2EALNC1
606X-2FALNC1
606X-2GALNC1
606X-2HALNC1
606X-2IALNC1Code:
Model OT-665
-------------
665X-2AALDE1
665X-2BALDE1
665X-2CALDE1
665X-2DALDE1
665X-2EALDE1
665X-2FALDE1
665X-2GALDE1
665X-2HALDE1
665X-2IALDE1
665X-2JALDE1
665X-2DALDE1
665X-2EALDE1
665X-2FALDE1
665X-2GALDE1
665X-2HALDE1
665X-2AALGR1
665X-2BALGR1
665X-2CALGR1
665X-2DALGR1
665X-2EALGR1
665X-2FALGR1
665X-2GALGR1
665X-2HALGR1
665X-2IALGR1
665X-2JALGR1
665X-2DALGR1
665X-2AALAP1
665X-2BALAP1
665X-2CALAP1
665X-2DALAP1
665X-2EALAP1
665X-2FALAP1
665X-2GALAP1
665X-2HALAP1
665X-2IALAP1
665X-2JALAP1
665X-2ARGES3
665X-2BRGES3
665X-2CRGES3
665X-2DRGES3
665X-2ERGES3
665X-2FRGES3
665X-2GRGES3
665X-2HRGES3
665X-2IRGES3
665X-2JRGES3
665X-2ARGRO3
665X-2BRGRO3
665X-2CRGRO3
665X-2DRGRO3
665X-2ERGRO3
665X-2FRGRO3
665X-2GRGRO3
665X-2HRGRO3
665X-2IRGRO3
665X-2JRGRO3
665X-2AVRFR1
665X-2BVRFR1
665X-2CVRFR1
665X-2DVRFR1
665X-2EVRFR1
665X-2FVRFR1
665X-2GVRFR1
665X-2HVRFR1
665X-2IVRFR1
665X-2JVRFR1
665X-2AOTFA1
665X-2BOTFA1
665X-2COTFA1
665X-2DOTFA1
665X-2EOTFA1
665X-2FOTFA1
665X-2GOTFA1
665X-2HOTFA1
665X-2IOTFA1
665X-2JOTFA1
665X-2DOTFA1
665A-2AALUS1
665A-2BALUS1
665A-2CALUS1
665A-2DALUS1
665A-2EALUS1
665A-2FALUS1
665A-2GALUS1
665A-2HALUS1
665A-2IALUS1
665A-2JALUS1
665A-2DALUS1
665X-2AALZA1
665X-2BALZA1
665X-2CALZA1
665X-2DALZA1
665X-2EALZA1
665X-2FALZA1
665X-2GALZA1
665X-2HALZA1
665X-2IALZA1
665X-2JALZA1
665X-2DALZA1
665X-2EALZA1
665X-2FALZA1
665X-2GALZA1
665X-2HALZA1
665X-2AALAT1
665X-2BALAT1
665X-2CALAT1
665X-2DALAT1
665X-2EALAT1
665X-2FALAT1
665X-2GALAT1
665X-2HALAT1
665X-2IALAT1
665X-2JALAT1
665X-2DALAT1
665X-2EALAT1
665X-2FALAT1
665X-2GALAT1
665X-2HALAT1
665A-2ATGMX1
665A-2BTGMX1
665A-2CTGMX1
665A-2DTGMX1
665A-2ETGMX1
665A-2FTGMX1
665A-2GTGMX1
665A-2HTGMX1
665A-2ITGMX1
665A-2JTGMX1
665A-2DTGMX1
665X-2AALAU1
665X-2BALAU1
665X-2CALAU1
665X-2DALAU1
665X-2EALAU1
665X-2FALAU1
665X-2GALAU1
665X-2HALAU1
665X-2IALAU1
665X-2JALAU1
665X-2DALAU1
665X-2EALAU1
665X-2FALAU1
665X-2GALAU1
665X-2AOPNC1
665X-2BOPNC1
665X-2COPNC1
665X-2DOPNC1
665X-2EOPNC1
665X-2FOPNC1
665X-2GOPNC1
665X-2HOPNC1
665X-2IOPNC1
665X-2JOPNC1
665X-2DOPNC1
665X-2EOPNC1
665X-2FOPNC1
665X-2GOPNC1
665X-2AC9PC1
665X-2BC9PC1
665X-2CC9PC1
665X-2DC9PC1
665X-2EC9PC1
665X-2FC9PC1
665X-2GC9PC1
665X-2HC9PC1
665X-2IC9PC1
665X-2JC9PC1
665X-2DC9PC1
665X-2EC9PC1
665X-2FC9PC1
665X-2GC9PC1
665X-2AAEUY1
665X-2BAEUY1
665X-2CAEUY1
665X-2DAEUY1
665X-2EAEUY1
665X-2FAEUY1
665X-2GAEUY1
665X-2HAEUY1
665X-2IAEUY1
665X-2JAEUY1
665A-2ACJUS1
665A-2BCJUS1
665A-2CCJUS1
665A-2DCJUS1
665A-2ECJUS1
665A-2FCJUS1
665A-2GCJUS1
665A-2HCJUS1
665A-2ICJUS1
665A-2JCJUS1
665A-2DCJUS1
665A-2AIUUS1
665A-2BIUUS1
665A-2CIUUS1
665A-2DIUUS1
665A-2EIUUS1
665A-2FIUUS1
665A-2GIUUS1
665A-2HIUUS1
665A-2IIUUS1
665A-2JIUUS1
665X-2AALNC1
665X-2BALNC1
665X-2CALNC1
665X-2DALNC1
665X-2EALNC1
665X-2FALNC1
665X-2GALNC1
665X-2HALNC1
665X-2IALNC1
665X-2JALNC1
665X-2DALNC1
665X-2EALNC1
665X-2FALNC1
665X-2GALNC1
665A-2AALUS2
665A-2BALUS2
665A-2CALUS2
665A-2DALUS2
665A-2EALUS2
665A-2FALUS2
665A-2GALUS2
665A-2HALUS2
665A-2IALUS2
665A-2JALUS2
665A-2DALUS2
```

======== 
Code:
Model OT-706
-------------
706X-2AALUA1
706X-2BALUA1
706X-2AAEUY1
706X-2BAEUY1Code:
Model OT-802
-------------
802X-2AC9FJ1
802X-2BC9FJ1
802X-2CC9FJ1
802X-2DC9FJ1
802X-2EC9FJ1
802X-2FC9FJ1
802X-2GC9FJ1
802X-2ALCCN1
802X-2BLCCN1
802X-2CLCCN1
802X-2DLCCN1
I802X-2ALCCN1
I802X-2BLCCN1
I802X-2CLCCN1
I802X-2DLCCN1
I802X-2ELCCN1
I802X-2FLCCN1
I802X-2GLCCN1
I802X-2ALCHK1
I802X-2BLCHK1
I802X-2CLCHK1
I802X-2DLCHK1
I802X-2ELCHK1
I802X-2FLCHK1
I802X-2GLCHK1Code:
Model OT-803
-------------
803X-2AATNE1
803X-2BATNE1
803X-2CATNE1
803X-2DATNE1
803X-2EATNE1
803X-2AALZA1
803X-2BALZA1
803X-2CALZA1
803X-2DALZA1
803X-2EALZA1
803A-2ATGMX1
803A-2BTGMX1
803A-2CTGMX1
803A-2DTGMX1
803A-2ETGMX1
803A-2FTGMX1
803A-2GTGMX1
803A-2HTGMX1Code:
Model OT-808
-------------
808X-2AALRU1
808X-2BALRU1
808X-2CALRU1
808X-2EALRU1
808X-2FALRU1
808X-2IALRU1
808X-2JALRU1
808X-2AALUA1
808X-2BALUA1
808X-2CALUA1
808X-2ASFRE1
808X-2BSFRE1
808X-2CSFRE1
808X-2ISFRE1
808X-2JSFRE1
808X-2AVDMK1
808X-2BVDMK1
808X-2CVDMK1
808X-2EVDMK1
808X-2FVDMK1
808X-2AALLK1
808X-2BALLK1
808X-2CALLK1
808X-2AVPIN1
808X-2BVPIN1
808X-2CVPIN1
808X-2IVPLK1
808X-2JVPLK1Code:
Model OT-810
-------------
810X-2CALFR1
810X-2DALFR1
810X-2EALFR1
810X-2FALFR1
810X-2GALFR1
810X-2CALGB1
810X-2DALGB1
810X-2EALGB1
810X-2FALGB1
810X-2GALGB1
810X-2CPWGB1
810X-2DPWGB1
810X-2EPWGB1
810X-2FPWGB1
810X-2GPWGB1
810X-2CALNL1
810X-2DALNL1
810X-2EALNL1
810X-2FALNL1
810X-2GALNL1
810X-2CALGR1
810X-2DALGR1
810X-2EALGR1
810X-2FALGR1
810X-2GALGR1
810X-2CALPL1
810X-2DALPL1
810X-2EALPL1
810X-2FALPL1
810X-2GALPL1
810X-2CRGPL1
810X-2DRGPL1
810X-2ERGPL1
810X-2FRGPL1
810X-2GRGPL1
810X-2CALRS1
810X-2DALRS1
810X-2EALRS1
810X-2FALRS1
810X-2GALRS1
810X-2***BG1
810X-2DVVBG1
810X-2EVVBG1
810X-2FVVBG1
810X-2GVVBG1
810X-2CDCFA1
810X-2DDCFA1
810X-2EDCFA1
810X-2FDCFA1
810X-2GDCFA1
Q5X-2CLCCN1
Q5X-2DLCCN1
Q5X-2ELCCN1
Q5X-2FLCCN1
Q5X-2GLCCN1Code:
Model OT-810D
-------------
810DX-2DALIT1
810DX-2EALIT1
810DX-2FALIT1
810DX-2GALIT1
810DX-2DALLK1
810DX-2EALLK1
810DX-2FALLK1
810DX-2GALLK1
810DX-2DVPLK1
810DX-2EVPLK1
810DX-2FVPLK1
810DX-2GVPLK1Code:
Model OT-813
-------------
813DX-2AC2PH1
813DX-2BC2PH1
813DX-2CC2PH1
813DX-2DC2PH1
813DX-2EC2PH1
813DX-2AZEMY1
813DX-2BZEMY1
813DX-2CZEMY1
813DX-2DZEMY1
813DX-2EZEMY1
813DX-2AM6LK1
813DX-2BM6LK1
813DX-2CM6LK1
813DX-2DM6LK1
813DX-2EM6LK1
813DX-2AALLK1
813DX-2BALLK1
813DX-2CALLK1
813DX-2DALLK1
813DX-2EALLK1
813DX-2AJSLK1
813DX-2BJSLK1
813DX-2CJSLK1
813DX-2DJSLK1
813DX-2EJSLK1
819X-2AEBES1
819X-2BEBES1
813X-2AALBE1
813X-2BALBE1
813X-2CALBE1
813X-2DALBE1
813X-2EALBE1
819X-2AALBE1
819X-2BALBE1
813A-AALIAR2
813A-ABLIAR2
813A-ACLIAR2
813A-ADLIAR2
813A-AELIAR2
813X-2AALRU1
813X-2BALRU1
813X-2CALRU1
813X-2DALRU1
813X-2EALRU1
819X-2AALRU1
819X-2BALRU1
813A-2ALDUS1
813A-2BLDUS1
813A-2CLDUS1
813A-2DLDUS1
813A-2ELDUS1
813A-2FLDUS1
813A-2GLDUS1
813A-2HLDUS1
813A-2ATLVE1
813A-2BTLVE1
813A-2CTLVE1
813A-2DTLVE1
813A-2ETLVE1
813A-2FTLVE1
813A-2GTLVE1
813A-2HTLVE1
813A-2FTLCL1
813A-2GTLCL1
813A-2HTLCL1
813A-2FTLCL3
813A-2GTLCL3
813A-2HTLCL3
813A-2AIMMX1
813A-2BIMMX1
813A-2CIMMX1
813A-2DIMMX1
813A-2EIMMX1
813A-2FIMMX1
813A-2GIMMX1
813A-2HIMMX1 
Code:
Model OT-818
-------------
818X-2AALES1
818X-2BALES1
818X-2CALES1
818X-2DALES1
818X-2EALES1
818X-2FALES1
818X-2GALES1
818X-2AVDMK1
818X-2BVDMK1
818X-2CVDMK1
818X-2DVDMK1
818X-2EVDMK1
818X-2FVDMK1
818X-2GVDMK1
818X-2AVNRS1
818X-2BVNRS1
818X-2CVNRS1
818X-2DVNRS1
818X-2EVNRS1
818X-2FVNRS1
818X-2GVNRS1
818X-2AOPNC1
818X-2BOPNC1
818X-2COPNC1
818X-2DOPNC1
818X-2EOPNC1
818X-2FOPNC1
818X-2GOPNC1
818A-2ATLUY1
818A-2BTLUY1
818A-2CTLUY1
818A-2DTLUY1Code:
Model OT-818D
-------------
818DX-2ASKID1
818DX-2BSKID1
818DX-2CSKID1
818DX-2DSKID1
818DX-2ESKID1
818DX-2FSKID1
818DX-2GSKID1
818DX-2AALPL1
818DX-2BALPL1
818DX-2CALPL1
818DX-2DALPL1
818DX-2EALPL1
818DX-2FALPL1
818DX-2GALPL1Code:
Model OT-819
-------------
819X-2AEBES1
819X-2BEBES1
819X-2AALBE1
819X-2BALBE1
819X-2AALRU1
819X-2BALRU1
819A-2AIMMX1
819A-2BIMMX1
819A-2AUFMX1
819A-2BUFMX1 
Code:
Model OT-V354
-------------
V354X-2AVDGB1
V354X-2AVDPT1
V354X-2AVDIE1Code:
Model OT-V355
-------------
V355X-2AVDNL1
V355X-2BVDNL1
V355X-2CVDNL1
V355X-2DVDNL1
V355X-2AVDHU1
V355X-2BVDHU1
V355X-2CVDHU1
V355X-2DVDHU1
V355X-2AVDGR1
V355X-2BVDGR1
V355X-2CVDGR1
V355X-2DVDGR1
V355X-2AVDZA1
V355X-2BVDZA1
V355X-2CVDZA1
V355X-2DVDZA1Code:
Model OT-V555
-------------
V555X-2AVDLK1
V555X-2BVDLK1
V555X-2AC9PC1
V555X-2BC9PC1
V555X-2AVDCY1
V555X-2BVDCY1
V555X-2AVDHR1
V555X-2BVDHR1
V555X-2AVDMK1
V555X-2BVDMK1
V555X-2AVDMT1
V555X-2BVDMT1
V555X-2AVDQA1
V555X-2BVDQA1
V555X-2AVDGB1
V555X-2BVDGB1
V555X-2AVDIT1
V555X-2BVDIT1
V555X-2AVDES1
V555X-2BVDES1
V555X-2AVDNL1
V555X-2BVDNL1
V555X-2AVDIE1
V555X-2BVDIE1
V555X-2AVDHU1
V555X-2BVDHU1
V555X-2AVDRO1
V555X-2BVDRO1
V555X-2AVDCZ1
V555X-2BVDCZ1
V555X-2AVDZA1
V555X-2BVDZA1
V555X-2AVNRS1
V555X-2BVNRS1
V555X-2AVDAL1
V555X-2BVDAL1
V555X-2AVDZR1
V555X-2BVDZR1
V555X-2AVDKE1
V555X-2BVDKE1
V555X-2AVDTZ1
V555X-2BVDTZ1 
轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------

